
Show HN: Note Studying Using RSS - kamerontanseli
https://cycle-notes.com
======
blairbeckwith
This is right up my alley, but I wish there was more detail before signing up.
I don't even know if it will work with the notes app that I use. I'd sign up
right away, and probably pay money, if it did.

~~~
kamerontanseli
Hi, creator of CycleNotes here!

We currently only have an Evernote integration (Sandbox-only right now as
Evernote is taking their time). You can, however, paste in your notes as we
offer markdown support :)

------
mihaifm
Any screenshots or demo that don't require an account?

~~~
kamerontanseli
We launched on ProductHunt yesterday :)

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cycle-
notes](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cycle-notes)

